# Heat strip on your vacuum sealer go bad? Would this help?



## HillBunker (Jul 26, 2010)

First of all, there's still the deal going for a *NEW FoodSaver SmartSeal V3485 for $80 SHIPPED*
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=4744474#post4744474
Be sure to replace the code in the checkout with *J0FV60A * (those are zeros NOT the letter O )












But maybe someone has a perfectly good vacuum whose sealer has gone belly up. Saw this and wondered if you could use it directly in front of the vacuum sealer. You'd waste more bag maybe (or maybe not) but figured I'd post it anyway. It's a stand-alone sealer for *$27.97*

http://www.harborfreight.com/general-merch/kitchen/15-1-2-half-inch-electrical-impulse-sealer-43477.html


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Now, that's a neat idea! Yes, it would "cost" you more bag.....but it would be less expensive then loosing the food inside due to a bad seal.

As the owner of a FoodSaver with a "messed up" sealer...I appreciate the idea!


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I have one similar to it. The sealing element is very thin 1/16", not really enough to hold a good vacuum seal.


----------

